# Has Anyone Seen The Movie "The Pianist?"



## The Angel of Music

Have you seen the movie "The Pianast?" It is really interesting....and has a lot of Chopin's work....wow....and the way he plays the piano in the movie...his fingers going up and down...JEEZ!!! It's like "whoooooaaa how can anyone play THAT FAST???"


----------



## Nox

...an excellent movie...


----------



## Quaverion

I actually didn't like it that much. It was excellent playing, but I hated the movie. Just like the Red Violin... <_<


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by Rhadamanthys_@Aug 2 2004, 10:42 PM
> *I actually didn't like it that much. It was excellent playing, but I hated the movie. Just like the Red Violin... <_<
> [snapback]1085[/snapback]​*


Hmmm...I watched both, "The Red Voilin," and, "The Pianast,"....and I must agree...that the movie,"The Pianast," was fairly boring. Especially of the part where that guy was in hiding...from there it had no point really...it just keep going on and on. It was interesting...but my attention faded after that. <_<


----------



## Nox

I just kept imagining myself in his place...I thought it was rather horrific...


----------



## Quaverion

I don't get movies like that.


----------



## becky

I didn't see the Pianist, but I really enjoyed the Red Violin for the music and the story.


----------



## Nox

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Aug 4 2004, 07:35 PM
> *I just kept imagining myself in his place...I thought it was rather horrific...
> [snapback]1185[/snapback]​*


...to illustrate the horrors of war?... :mellow:


----------



## Quaverion

They could have made The Red Violin a lot better. The plot was good, but there were many things I didn't like. Everyone seems to be a jerk in that movie, even the monk from the monastery, and especially the main modern-day character (the guy from Unbreakable). The guy who was the biggest jerk is Pope. He told the orchestra to stop and they listened to HIM instead of the conductors. That whole scene made me want to puke my guts out. <_< However, the story was good. I thought some parts could have been taken out, though.


----------



## becky

Samuel L. Jackson? I think I've liked eveything I've ever seen him in. 

I really enjoyed the part in China, but I don't want to give too much away for those who haven't seen it!


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by Rhadamanthus_@Aug 5 2004, 12:25 PM
> *They could have made The Red Violin a lot better. The plot was good, but there were many things I didn't like. Everyone seems to be a jerk in that movie......
> [snapback]1224[/snapback]​*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Soooo true!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harvey

I was playing Chopin's first ballade one day and someone said "Is that from _The Pianist_?" Well I've never seen it so...
Does he play Chopin's first ballade in the movie?


----------



## beethoven_fan92

Ok. this is a bit late reply... its now 2007.... but "The pianist" is one my favourite films... espesially the music in it. I love Chopin!
but i dont know if it is the first ballade he is playing.. it seems rather familiar too it, anyway... :-o


----------



## Hexameron

The piece he plays for the German officer? It's indeed the first Ballade in G minor, but a truncated version.


----------



## beethoven_fan92

Ok. thanks! I knew I`d heard it somewhere before!!! ;-)


----------



## Edward Elgar

I thought the pianist was a rip off of Shindler's List - a very good rip off however as it approached the holocaust from a different angle. I love any film where music is the dominating theme. 

I thought The Red Violin was a decent film and I also thought it's imperfections made it interesting. I'ts absolutly amazing when you realise the fortune teller was exactly right at the end! I don't want to give the plot away for those who havn't seen it, but I think the violin maker was right when he said "our son will be a great musician"! Really thought provoking!


----------



## opus67

Edward Elgar said:


> I thought the pianist was a rip off of Shindler's List - a very good rip off however as it approached the holocaust from a different angle. I love any film where music is the dominating theme.


Rip off? It was based on the book by _the_ pianist, Szpilman.



> I don't want to give the plot away for those who havn't seen it


Oh, really? Please put a disclaimer of some sort before mentioning anything about a story line of a film. I'm still reeling after shock when the plot of the Sixth Sense was revealed to me even before I saw the film, which happened a week later! It's been 5 years since that happened.

[rant over ]


----------



## Morigan

Another thing I liked about The Red Violin was the original music. John Corigliano composed music inspired from the different periods shown in the Film and it sounds pretty authentic.


----------

